# PhotoChopped my ride



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was a lil bored, so i took a pic of my car when it was stock and had a lil fun with it.











This is what she looked like the first week i baught her.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Your photochopping made it a whole other car......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Do you have a photoshop instructor? (Yes)
Do you have a lawyer? (huh, why)

Talk to your lawyer and sue your photoshop instructor!

Heh, another quote brought to you by Simon (American Idol)

Just kidding


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks Like a Q45 now


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Looks Like a Q45 now *


 Naw, the roofline is too low, and the wheels look somewhat odd. 









^^Thats a Q45


----------

